# It's Been Awhile!!!



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

:chef: Hello everyone. I apologize for not being around for awhile. But I have made alot of changes in my life, for the better. First of all, I quite the studio scene for awile and went back to the restaurant. Right now, I'm working at The Water Grill and Clearwater Seafood. I moved to Pasadena, Califoria. I still do catering in Hollywood but, not as much. This September 11 thing effected alot of businesses in and around LA. Not to mention the film industry. But, I'm happy to get back in the "House"! I love the hustle. Anyway, I'M BACK!!!!! SEE YA!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey There CDS,

Nice to see you again and I'm happy things are going well for you.
Look forward to seeing you around the boards
cc


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Hey cape chef, how is everything going with you?


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey CDS welcome back and also look forward to your posts . Please keep us posted on the food industry there in southern California and congrats to your being Back in the house .:bounce:[COLOR=#skyblue][COLOR=#skyblue][COLOR=#skyblue]


----------

